
Covid-19 crisis will wipe out demand for fossil fuels, says IEA - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/apr/30/covid-19-crisis-demand-fossil-fuels-iea-renewable-electricity
======
mantrid84
that sounds like wishful thinking. modern sustainable energy sources are not
yet sustainable really unfortunately. also the crisis will end much sooner
than economy could possibly make a switch.

